# Wider feet need which WSD road shoe?



## nizee (Feb 2, 2008)

My wife has wider feet. 
We tried couple of roadbike shoe and it's not wide enough for her size.

She's a 8.5~9 size (women size shoe), but to get to the right width, she got to jump to 10 or something to feel comfortable without feeling being clamp on the side, but then she got so much space upfront. On her mountain bike, we have to settle for Specialized Taho, instead of slightly higher-end MTB shoe, which is wide enough for her size using SPD, but she sad that she can't get good hard sole mountain bike shoe.

I believe we going to face the same problem on roadshoe.
Any suggestion? Pls?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you tried Sidi? They make an extra wide shoe.


----------



## nizee (Feb 2, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Have you tried Sidi? They make an extra wide shoe.


thank you for your response. Do you know what model that have the wide options?
We tried a few local place here, mostly no wide options.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd really give up on women's shoes if she's wide footed and look at the men's/unisex models. I have wide feet and I've never been able to wear women-specific cycling shoes, because by definition that means they are made on a narrow last.

Pearl Izumi, Northwave, and Carnac all run wider in the forefoot that many others. And as Il Sogno noted, Sidi makes a specific model ... actually several models in its wide option (the Mega) that is substantially wider (like an E).


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

ditto. Why buy WSD when you don't have to? You get a better product at a better price if you can use a man's model. I have wide (actully duck-shaped) feet and wear only men's shoes...and I get them at close out when only the little sizes are left. I paid $99 for my chrome blah blah carbon Diadoras that retailed for $350. Similar story on my Carnac mtb shoes.


----------



## nizee (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you for all your responses. Me & my wife really do appreciate it. 
Now i need to come up a better words in a nice way to tell her that men shoes are "cuter" & lots of variety...:idea: . 
oh..btw, she got a men roadbike.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Show her these....I think I need new shoes...


http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/news/02-07/Ergo2carb_CAMPIONE_111


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Specialized shoes tend to have a much wider toe box than most cycling shoes--if its mainly the toe area that you're running into problems with...


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

I have wide feet for a woman and i haven't even thought about buying women specific shoes. the whole difference (besides the colours) is in the wideness. as it turns out my feet are as wide as regular men's feet  so i bought myself sidi zeta in steel/silver (colour). they feel like they were made for my feet. I don't think they are "butch" at all. there can't be a more neutral/unisex colour than silver.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Men's shoes=heel is too big, at least for me. Not all wide shoes are created equal. I buy women's specific D-width running shoes specifically so I get the width up front, but don't end up with my heel flopping around.

For my road shoes, I have a pair of Specialized's Women's TriVent. I find they have enough room in the toe, but fit right at the heel.



Jabe said:


> I have wide feet for a woman and i haven't even thought about buying women specific shoes. the whole difference (besides the colours) is in the wideness. as it turns out my feet are as wide as regular men's feet  so i bought myself sidi zeta in steel/silver (colour). they feel like they were made for my feet. I don't think they are "butch" at all. there can't be a more neutral/unisex colour than silver.


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

My point was that there is no need to be focused on women specific shoes only. Whichever fit her best, those are the ones she should buy. There is no shame in buying mens shoes.


----------

